# my 1990 for e350,mccoy miller



## blackturbo (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all, 

   I have a 1990 for e350,mccoy miller type III ambulance i use for a work vehicle (computer repair) . the other day I was driving it and stopped to get something. I noticed the temp gauge was pegged to the hottest and it was reading slighty more fuel than i put in it.  so i made sure it wasnt overheating and it wasnt (no steam coming out)i then drove it 10 mins more and got it home with no problems, opened the hood, again no sign of overheating. any idea? electrical? this ambulance came from a nursing home with 71k miles. Thanks and happy holidays!
Mark


----------

